# Want to save money - Buy items now (Inflation running 5%)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ALERT ALERT ALERT - Inflation ran 5% last month

want to save money?

buy and store gasoline (add some juice to it) >stabilizer<
Buy burger, hot dogs, soup, canned stuff now..as much as you can
now is the time..start a garden, prepare to can, stock up as best you can

it is always nice to open a 50¢ can of soup when everybody else is paying $2.50 a can

or pour $2.15 a gallon gas into your vehicle when it is $5.75 at the pump 

heck - if things go really bad you might be able to sell some cans of soup for half price and make money


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

As crazy at it sounds, it is also a good time to buy via debt. Say you get a loan at for $20k at 5%. Your note is locked in at this rate and payment terms even though the cost of the item and interest rates will rise. You could sell it and make money.

I’m seriously considering a bass boat…


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I just read a piece from an article that said that the cost of goods has went up 6.5% since China Joe came into office.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I’ve noticed the prices on many items I pick up on a regular basis have remained fairly stable at Wally World and the commissary. The same items at other stores have increased significantly. These are items like canned goods, dry beans (although Walmart is up a little on those), rice, soup and mixes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

BennyMG1 said:


> I’ve noticed the prices on many items I pick up on a regular basis have remained fairly stable at Wally World and the commissary. The same items at other stores have increased significantly. These are items like canned goods, dry beans (although Walmart is up a little on those), rice, soup and mixes.


make sure you are comparing apples to apples

some brand will shrink sizes instead of raising prices... smaller can, smaller bag, smaller package same old price.. there is a thread I started on that a few weeks ago

peanut butter cans have gotten smaller


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> ALERT ALERT ALERT - Inflation ran 5% last month
> 
> want to save money?
> 
> ...



Just kind of a dumb question here BUT how long can you store gas before it needs stabilizer added???

I do have both gas & stabilizer, I just haven't combined them since I don't really intend to store it for long....couple of months, max


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just kind of a dumb question here BUT how long can you store gas before it needs stabilizer added???
> 
> I do have both gas & stabilizer, I just haven't combined them since I don't really intend to store it for long....couple of months, max


3 to 6 months depending on the ethanol content.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just kind of a dumb question here BUT how long can you store gas before it needs stabilizer added???
> 
> I do have both gas & stabilizer, I just haven't combined them since I don't really intend to store it for long....couple of months, max


I just used 15 gallons of regular that I've had stored for 3-4 years. No issues. I do this mostly because I either don't have the time or forget to rotate more often. I still need to go get those cans filled.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Just kind of a dumb question here BUT how long can you store gas before it needs stabilizer added???
> 
> I do have both gas & stabilizer, I just haven't combined them since I don't really intend to store it for long....couple of months, max


You need to add the stabilizer when you first put it in the container. It's also important to use non-ethanol gas. That corn alcohol is horrible. It caused me to have to buy another genny.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> *You need to add the stabilizer when you first put it in the container. It's also important to use non-ethanol gas.* That corn alcohol is horrible. It caused me to have to buy another genny.


I've used Stabil and PRI-G and PRI-G seems to be better. When I add gas that old, I also add Fuel System cleaner just to be sure. PRI-G caused me no issues that old while once before I did the same thing with Stabil and my fuel gauge stuck for about a month.

I'm not recommending waiting that long for anyone, it's what happens when you forget and don't want to waste that much fuel. I took my chances and didn't regret it.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Convert to propane and diesel and don't look back for generators and vehicles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use non-ethanol 89 octane in all my small engines.
E-10 is a carburetor killer.
I treat my non-ethanol with Sea Foam, Stabil, and Star Tron.
I keep about 30 to 35 gallons on hand in case we get a power outage and i need the generator.

I don't even bother trying to store that E-10 junk.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I just used 15 gallons of regular that I've had stored for 3-4 years. No issues. I do this mostly because I either don't have the time or forget to rotate more often. I still need to go get those cans filled.


but did you store that gas that long with or without stabilizer?




Denton said:


> You need to add the stabilizer when you first put it in the container. It's also important to use non-ethanol gas. That corn alcohol is horrible. It caused me to have to buy another genny.


Thing is, I don't see the point of adding the stabilizer if the gas will be used in a short time like a couple of months. My understanding of the stabilizer additive, is for storing the gasoline for longer. Yes? No?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> but did you store that gas that long with or without stabilizer?
> 
> Thing is, I don't see the point of adding the stabilizer if the gas will be used in a short time like a couple of months. My understanding of the stabilizer additive, is for storing the gasoline for longer. Yes? No?


I added the stabilizer before putting the gas in. Better distribution that way. And yes, it was for long term storage. My thought was 2 years but it didn't work out that way.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Inflation is now 6.6%. 

Inflation in Wholesale Prices Increases to 6.6% – The Largest Increase Since the Measurement Was First Compiled


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Inflation is now 6.6%.
> 
> Inflation in Wholesale Prices Increases to 6.6% – The Largest Increase Since the Measurement Was First Compiled


Biden's policies are doing so much good for the poorer of our countrymen, aren't they?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Biden's policies are doing so much good for the poorer of our countrymen, aren't they?


If voter fraud can be minimized to any degree, I expect that elections in 2022 and 2024 to go the Republicans way because of crap like this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If voter fraud can be minimized to any degree, I expect that elections in 2022 and 2024 to go the Republicans way because of crap like this.


I won't be hold my breath for this one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I won't be hold my breath for this one.


I won't either, but there are some things in motion that will expose the fraud from 2020 and to help minimize fraud.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I won't either, but there are some things in motion that will expose the fraud from 2020 and to help minimize fraud.


Hopefully anyhow. But I doubt if they will allow the release of that info.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Hopefully anyhow. But I doubt if they will allow the release of that info.


"They" won't have a choice. They can not squelch what is being found. The AG in Arizona threatened to jail Garland and any of his minions if they came to AZ and tried to interfer with their audit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> "They" won't have a choice. They can not squelch what is being found. The AG in Arizona threatened to jail Garland and any of his minions if they came to AZ and tried to interfer with their audit.


If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, will the MSM report it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> "They" won't have a choice. They can not squelch what is being found. The AG in Arizona threatened to jail Garland and any of his minions if they came to AZ and tried to interfer with their audit.


Call me a cynic but I'll believe it when it happens. We know what happened. We saw it happen as it unfolded. The MSM didn't know so they didn't know to hide what was coming. Now they are aware and whatever happens that they don't like will get buried.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, will the MSM report it?


Who cares if MSM reports anything.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Call me a cynic but I'll believe it when it happens. We know what happened. We saw it happen as it unfolded. The MSM didn't know so they didn't know to hide what was coming. Now they are aware and whatever happens that they don't like will get buried.


Does not matter what MSM does. Only fully indoctrinated commies that can not see reason watch them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Does not matter what MSM does. Only fully indoctrinated commies that can not see reason watch them.


Before it started, about 50% of the people were pretty damn sure it was rigged. So yeah, maybe more will agree afterwards but I still don't see a significant change next time.

Twice now the left has bragged about much of what they did. Openly bragged in Time and to Project Veritas. And the consequences of that were? Zippo, nada.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Denton said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, will the MSM report it?


Pretty sure the less than supreme court won't hear it.
Traitorous bunch they mostly turned out to be.


----------

